

Startup Life Is - systems
http://blog.obiefernandez.com/content/2011/07/startup-life-is.html

======
systems
Well, I was searching the net for free rails books, and I came across this
blog post, I am also currently reading a book called Rework (by Jason Fried
and DHH from 37signals)

And this post strikes me as almost a complete opposite of what Rework preaches
(for the lack of a better term), noting that I only read the first 100 pages
(which are more like 30 pages considering the amount of whitespace and
pictures in this book)

I am really falling in love with the ideas Rework teaches (is this a better
term), and I believe that they fit more with my experience in life, which is
something I didn't expect, considering I find DHH obnoxious. But I have to
admit Rework is a great book

Now pointing back to the blog post in the link I shared, it's written by Obie
Fernandez, which is also someone that I really don't like, I read a while ago
another blog post by him, about how you should be a hustler and stuff to make
it in life, and I guess he didn't change. Some people just like to do a little
bit of all, and this I definitely admire, so I dislike Obie, but this doesn't
mean he is a bad guy.

I guess the point here is, even thought Hashrocket and probably anything Obie
touches, will be done using methods that are the exact opposites of how
37signals get work done. Both are successful, and apparently happy ... Perl
was right all along TIMTOWTDI

